# nvidia driver and /boot/loader.conf



## crito (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi

Installing nvidia driver on 9.0. Almost there, but instructions call for:



> You will need to add the following line to the /boot/loader.conf file:
> 
> ```
> nvidia_load="YES"
> ```



There is no /boot/loader.conf file. Not sure where to go from here. /etc/rc.conf? Create /boot/loader.conf?

Any help would be appreciated.

m


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 21, 2012)

try this as root:

`# echo 'nvidia_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf`


----------



## crito (Mar 21, 2012)

Creating the file did it.

thanks


----------

